
Mike Bloomberg pays influencers to post memes for 2020 campaign - lihaciudaniel
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/13/mike-bloomberg-pays-influencers-to-post-memes-for-2020-campaign.html
======
duxup
This seems pretty much par for the course for the whole "influencers"
ecosystem.

